# A More Sizable Bass On The Swimbait



## FishinsMyLife (Apr 22, 2008)

A front moved through this afternoon, making me think at first that the fish wouldn't be biting. It was unusually windy for the sun being down, too. I hit the pond I I usually have the most luck in and saw no surface activity, making me think the surface swimbait was not a good choice. With all these things working against me, I kept fishing. It didn't take long until I hooked a bass. It didn't make a splash when it took the Baby Wake down. Instead, it was more of a slurp. This bass fought pretty hard for being the size it was. The scale said 4lbs 7oz. Its stomach was surprisingly fat, leading me to think the fish hadn't spawned, which seems weird for a pond fish this late, or was very healthy. That Baby Wake is quickly becoming one of my favorite baits.

The colors on the pictures are kind of weird (maybe) because I messed with them so the fish wasn't just a big white blob.


----------



## jkbirocz (Apr 22, 2008)

OK, thats it, I need a huge swimbait. Nice catchin, keep it up =D>


----------



## whj812 (Apr 22, 2008)

NICE!!


----------



## Jim (Apr 22, 2008)

Good job dude!


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 22, 2008)

Great catch! 8)


----------



## G3_Guy (Apr 23, 2008)

Way to go... Nice Fish!


----------



## slim357 (Apr 23, 2008)

cant tell much about the colors but it sure does look like a healthy fish to me.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice job - that fish is a pig


----------

